# pot heads on the boardman



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

Was fishing the boardman river the other day and these two ******* potheads start blazing up, totally ruined my day as i HATE THE SMELL . It was my understanding that potheads were NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE THAT **** IN PUBLIC


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Guilty as charged, sure you dont want a hit? Sounds like you could use one...


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can see how the smell would stay with someone more than a minute or so.SMH.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats funny to me is how people determine which laws are legitimate.


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

The point is IT ISN'T TO BE SMOKED IN PUBLIC AND yes i voted against recreational use if you want to smoke it fine just not in public


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

sureshot006 said:


> Whats funny to me is how people determine which laws are legitimate.


It is on the books that makes it legitimate


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Horrah for us, to hexx with you.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

Rather have weed smokers then cigarette smokers and drinkers leaving trash all around


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

So are all potheads inconsiderate pricks or just the ones on here if no ones around go for it all im asking is maybe not around other ppl and there were kids around as well


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

What if those guys LIKE THE SMELL!?


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

So i guess ALL pot heads ARE inconsiderate pricks,thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

wraith1516 said:


> So i guess ALL pot heads ARE inconsiderate pricks,thanks for clearing that up for me


Trolling a small river is pretty inconsiderate too, better done in the big lake.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Flossing dirty dropback steel is inconsiderate. Lol


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

wraith1516 said:


> Was fishing the boardman river the other day and these two ***** potheads start blazing up, totally ruined my day as i HATE THE SMELL . It was my understanding that potheads were NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE THAT **** IN PUBLIC


Sure beats ciggeretts !


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

wraith1516 said:


> Was fishing the boardman river the other day and these two ***** potheads start blazing up, totally ruined my day as i HATE THE SMELL . It was my understanding that potheads were NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE THAT **** IN PUBLIC


I think they should..... uh..... I think they should...... I, I ffoorrrgot what I was going to say.
.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Boy, for a new guy you went strait on the attack!!! Just wear your mask when on the river, you’ll be fine!!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Dude needs a edible!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

wraith1516 said:


> It is on the books that makes it legitimate


Yes I know. But lots of people just ignore it because it doesn't fit their beliefs.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It’s everywhere!

Yesterday was a prime example. At our marina, which would be considered high-end and again at lunch while sitting on a terrace at a local boating establishment. 

There was 5 of us and we all got a chuckle. Weed is here to stay!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Guilty as charged, sure you dont want a hit? Sounds like you could use one...


I'll take a hit, if it's pinconning, cause i'm out, just put the new crop in, n it won't be ready till october,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, thanks


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Shoeman said:


> Really no different than carrying a cooler full of beer or enjoying a taste from a flask riverside.
> 
> Get over it!


Exactly. People have been partaking in alcohol for ever before weed was legalized so why wouldn't you expect the same.
For example mushroom pickers are always enjoying a beer or two while they are out so I would expect the same.
People are way to worried about this instead of raising your children and then try to blame the system as an excuse.
Nothing has changed since the legalization in my eyes.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

wraith1516 said:


> So are all potheads inconsiderate pricks or just the ones on here if no ones around go for it all im asking is maybe not around other ppl and there were kids around as well


Welcome to the site new guy. Nice entrance....

These guys love a good "hurt pookie" thread so keep that in mind going forward. Did you catch any trout?


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

This might be the most folks have ever agreed on something here. 

I'm a pot smoker, but typically I'll hit a one-hitter once or twice and that's all. Certainly never _trying_ to be blatant about it.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

wraith1516 said:


> Was fishing the boardman river the other day and these two ***** potheads start blazing up, totally ruined my day as i HATE THE SMELL . It was my understanding that potheads were NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE THAT **** IN PUBLIC


My guess is you're a flies only guy? And generally not a very good trout fisherman? Not because you don't smoke pot, but because if that ruined your day your patience level is far too low for the sport.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ricky Bubbles said:


> This might be the most folks have ever agreed on something here.
> 
> I'm a pot smoker, but typically I'll hit a one-hitter once or twice and that's all. Certainly never _trying_ to be blatant about it.


If I holler "you reek!" it's all in fun.
Don't let it ruin your day.
L.o.l..

For economy's sake , you're being efficient anyways.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

zig said:


> My guess is you're a flies only guy?


Be nice.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

You should've definitely masked up! Of course with this one!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Be nice.


Gotta call it like I see it....


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

On another note, while I do not partake while fishing, ever, some of the best fishermen I've known are high all the time..... They talk about things like "read the water" and such..... It's not for me, but I do envy the ability of some of them. Others will put a pike spoon on, wrap two crawlers on the hooks and think their going to catch the biggest brook trout ever in a stream six feet wide.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

zig said:


> Gotta call it like I see it....


You seized the opportunity to "inject' your own peeve into a classic peeve thread. 
But, ya gotta do you I guess. lol


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> You seized the opportunity to "inject' your own peeve into a classic peeve thread.
> But, ya gotta do you I guess. lol


Nah. I could give two craps about flies only guys.... Never been a part of that conversation on here, never care to be. I dunk worms and throw spinners, and catch a lot of trout. But, if they want to roll that way and preach that, as long as the laws don't change, I don't care. I only said that because, oops, twice in one week now, I'm stereotyping on how someone of that mindset might react. His reaction to a couple guys smoking dope reminds me of the mindset of flies only guys, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

zig said:


> Nah. I could give two craps about flies only guys.... Never been a part of that conversation on here, never care to be. I dunk worms and throw spinners, and catch a lot of trout. But, if they want to roll that way and preach that, as long as the laws don't change, I don't care. I only said that because, oops, twice in one week now, I'm stereotyping on how someone of that mindset might react. His reaction to a couple guys smoking dope reminds me of the mindset of flies only guys, nothing more, nothing less.


I think I'll go fishing now.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> I think I'll go fishing now.


Don't forget your roach clip...errr...i mean Hemostats


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> I’m sure you were acting just as tough about it in person as you are here online...


Actual yes i told him to put their **** smelling **** out and i called cops they took of before they arrived


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

hypox said:


> He's mad cuz his mum won't let him try it


Not as mad after your mom swallowed


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

6Speed said:


> Welcome to the site new guy. Nice entrance....
> 
> These guys love a good "hurt pookie" thread so keep that in mind going forward. Did you catch any trout?


2 one was 18"the other was 28"


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

Shoeman said:


> Really no different than carrying a cooler full of beer or enjoying a taste from a flask riverside.
> 
> Get over it!


Big difference beer doesn't stink up the whole area


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

Waif said:


> Stay downwind when hunting deer. Upwind when fishing. Problem solved.
> 
> Never had a conflict I know of with a stoner on the water.
> Have with drunks. No offence to some one having a drink. But hanging over a log puking in the river is going to bug eye a kid more than a whiff of hooter.
> ...


Why should i have to move because an inconsiderate ****** decides to break the law and stink the area up


----------



## wraith1516 (May 16, 2021)

6Speed said:


> Welcome to the site new guy. Nice entrance....
> 
> These guys love a good "hurt pookie" thread so keep that in mind going forward. Did you catch any trout?


Technically not new other log on in got messed up been on here 2ish years


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

wraith1516 said:


> Not as mad after your mom swallowed


You're a troll that we probably shouldn't have fed. Have fun in ban camp.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

This is more fun than the Covid threads...LOL


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

stevieblunder said:


> You're a troll that we probably shouldn't have fed. Have fun in ban camp.


Good call.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

wraith1516 said:


> Technically not new other log on in got messed up been on here 2ish years


Have fun then....


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

rippin lip said:


> [
> View attachment 767388
> 
> He would have loved the smell of my LA Kush Cake!
> ...


I don't disagree with the OP that starting fires, or "blazing up" as he says, when there's burn bans on is irresponsible. But I don't get what your pics have to do with it. Those are the ugliest morels I've ever seen.

Oops, side one of my Pat Boone record is ending. Gotta flip to side two.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

He's banned guys. Let's move on to the Covid threads again???


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

6Speed said:


> He's banned guys. Let's move on to the Covid threads again???


All it took was a mom joke. God damn ill stick with the guy on guy jokes..lol


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

stevieblunder said:


> You're a troll that we probably shouldn't have fed. Have fun in ban camp.


Yep the lack of posts and the muck raking is the tell.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Yep the lack of posts and the muck raking is the tell.


Sure was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jr28schalm said:


> All it took was a mom joke. God damn ill stick with the guy on guy jokes..lol


So that crack about my prior profession was a joke then. Huh


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sparky18181 said:


> So that crack about my prior profession was a joke then. Huh


Dude, I just try to get people fired up nothing personal. Your a good guy that helps people you don't even know


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Dude, I just try to get people fired up nothing personal. Your a good guy that helps people you don't even know


Don't have to give him a RJ to make up.


----------

